# 260W or 192W on a 180g



## humper (Jan 26, 2007)

Hello, new to the site and trying to get a planted tank going. I have a 180 gallon tank and want to do a low light setup. I do not want to use a CO2 system and want it to be a lower maintenance tank. I will have fish in the tank if that matters. Ive been looking at some lights and I have decided on two setups that I like. Either 2x36" 96W or 1x48" 260W. Which would be better for low level light. Please inform me of anything that I dont know! Thanks


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Standard advice for an average 20g lower-light tank would be around 1.0-1.5 wpg of CF lighting with decent reflectors. This advice might not hold true for large tanks, since they require less light than smaller tanks, using the "watt per gallon" guideline. A factor that would argue for a bit more light would be the increased depth of most larger tanks, but this is more a function of total distance from the light source than it is loss of light due to water absorption.

Most people would consider 2.5 wpg to be fairly high-light for a tank of this size. For comparison, I have a 180g tank that I use MH's and T-5 lighting over. I use 11 hrs of 39Wx4 for 0.87 wpg and an additional 150Wx3 MH for the middle 4.5 hours for a total of 3.36 wpg. The 0.87 wpg of T-5's is fine for viewing and would probably grow most lower-light plants. If I were doing it though, I'd recommend just a bit more than this - probably 1.0-1.2 wpg. This would fit nicely in the range of your option of 2x36" = 192W.

The single 48" fixture would probably not light the sides very well - producing visible dark areas at the edges. How's that for a long answer to a simple question?


----------



## humper (Jan 26, 2007)

Thats a great answer. Im just trying to soak up everything I can. Thanks a ton for the help. 6700K bulbs are good to get correct?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Yep Anything between 5000K and 10000K is typically good. many people mix and match bulb colors to get a compromise. IMO, 6700k is way to yellow looking, though it grows plants fine. 10000k is a little blue often and its at the edge of what the plants prefer. A combination of both would be nice, IMO. Also, I really like the Current Dual Daylight bulbs, though I do not know if the come in 96watt or what fixture you were lookign at.


----------



## humper (Jan 26, 2007)

Im looking at the odyssea...I know people say they arent very good but I cant afford $400 for lighting. If you all know of any other systems that arent so expensive I would be glad to know of them. THanks so much.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Not sure about the pricing but I really like the Current satellite fixtures or you could build a hood and put in AH supply retrofit kits. If your really in bind, rain gutter makes a quick and fairly attractive hood/housing and they make endcaps for the gutter. Two lengths of gutter with 2x96watt AH Supply retros in it would work very well.


----------



## humper (Jan 26, 2007)

ok ill look into that. Thanks for the help


----------

